# Small day trips.



## jessicatsea (Aug 7, 2016)

Hello! I just brought my hedgie Shaymin home a week ago. I purchased a bonding scarf for her to travel in (pictured below). It's just for around the house as of right now but I was curious about taking her out and about. Is the scarf a good method or should I invest in a bonding bag? I also don't want to make her hate me if it turns out she doesn't like the traveling. I understand it's all about trial and error and understanding what is most comfortable for her. :?:


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't see the scarf being an issue in itself. Naturally you want to keep an eye on temperature for her in there. 
You need to be selective about where you bring her. 
No grocery stores or restaurants. Health department reasons. 
Places with strong chemicals or where they are used. 
Any place you need to hide her.
I generally avoid bringing mine to pet stores. I have a few reasons for that one though.

So where are good places to bring her initially while you are figuring out how she does? 
Initially, something as simple as a walk around the block. If that stresses her out then normal outings will certainly stress her out. 
A small store in your neighborhood where pets are welcome. If they don't have a posted policy, just ask ahead of time. 
A friend or relatives house. 
Any place, you want to make sure you can make a quick exit if she starts stressing. 
Anywhere your traveling by car, she needs to be in a hard sided carrier. If your in an accident, that scarf will possibly be cut off of you and set aside. 
If you chose to show her to people, you need to be assertive enough to control all the interactions. This isn't always easy with strangers.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Don't forget she should be sleeping during the day and being out and about during the day would be like someone dragging you along with them at night when you're trying to sleep.


----------

